# Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!



## Nici930405 (12. März 2011)

*Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Hey Leute,

bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit diesem Problem hier richtig bin. Falls nicht gebt Bescheid, damit ich es woanders posten kann 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Festplatte (Samsung Spinpoint F1 unter Vista x64 SP2) seit geraumer Zeit sogar im Idle ständig liest bzw. schreibt.

Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich sie aus Platzgründen in meinem Gehäuse vom Festplattenkäfig (, wo sie entkoppelt ! war) in den normalen 3,5 Zoll Schacht gesteckt habe (, wo sie nun nicht mehr entkoppelt ist). Dies kann auch ein Grund dafür sein, dass ich sie nun für lauter empfinde und es mich deswegen stört.

Jetzt habe ich die mich mit der Materie auseinandergestzt und nach dem Problem gegoogelt. In einem Forum war die Rede von zu kleiner zugeteilter Auslagerungsdatei. Also habe ich diese manuell auf 6141 MB zugeteilt, da diese Größe empfohlen war.

Doch nach dem Neustart hat sich nicht wirklich etwas getan.

Mich wunderte, dass ich mehr als 4096 MB einstellen konnte, obwohl ich ja nur 4GB Arbeitspeicher verbaut habe. Hat die nun größere Auslagerungsdatei einen Einfluss auf die Leistung meines Systems zum Beispiel beim Zocken?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß Nici


----------



## juhu1949 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Die Auslagerungsdatei befindet sich nicht im Ram, sondern wird als besondere Datei auf die Festplatte geschrieben, du kannst sie sogar sehen "pagefile.sys". 

An der dauernden Festplatten ist meiner Meinung nach der Index Dienst schul. Dauerte bei mir unter W7 manchmal bis zu 1 1/2 Stunden 2 FP= 750GB, nach dem ich diesen Dienst deaktiviert habe, war Ruhe.

mfg juhu1949


----------



## Nici930405 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Alles klar 
Danke für die Info.

Ich habe zwar schon einmal von diesem Indexdienst gehört und diese Option auch schon in der Systemsteuerung gefunden. 
Aber wie kann ich ihn deaktivieren?

Gruß Nici


----------



## midnight (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Du kannst den Dienst deaktivieren, ja, aber das ist das dämlichste, was du unter Windows7/Vista machen könntest. Ohne den Indexdienst keine ordentliche Suche und die ist nunmal essentiell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Du kannst dir das mal in den Indizierungsoptionen angucken, in der Systemsteuerung. Aber wenn du den Kram abschaltest, dann funktioniert das Such Feld nicht mehr.
Bei mir läuft der Dienst immer, stört mich nicht so, dass die Festplatte mal läuft, wenn er alles indiziert hat, läuft die Platte nur noch, wenn neue Dateien dazu kommen und das ist recht überschaubar. Dafür funktioniert das Such Feld tadellos und das ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Du kannst den Indexdienst deaktivieren indem du unter Verwaltung auf Dienste gehst. Dort musst du dann nach Windows Suche oder Windows Search suchen. Wenn du die Eigenschaften dieses Dienstes aufrufst, kannst du ihn deaktivieren. 

Die Suche funktioniert auch ohne den Indexdienst.


----------



## TempestX1 (12. März 2011)

Deaktiviere einfach den Indexdienst. Haken raus wenn du die Festplattenübersicht drinn hast rechtsklick auf die HDD - eigenschaften und dann den haken aus "Für schnelle Dateisuche..." Braucht man im Normalfall eh nie.


----------



## juhu1949 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Dadurch das ich mir insgesamt 7 Partitionen eingerichtet habe, weis ich genau wo ich zu suchen habe. Organisation ist eben alles!

mfg *juhu1949*


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

wie wärs mit ner SSD oder mehr RAM


----------



## Nici930405 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Also ich habe den Indizierungsdienst deaktiviert. Aber die HDD arbeitet immer noch fast jede Sekunde.

Kann es auch an den Kombination von Threatfire und Avira Personal liegen. Denn die überprüfen ja auch ständig ob sich ein Schädling eingeschlichen hat.

Eine SSD wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit für die ich aber momentan kein Geld zur Verfügung habe.
Mehr RAM ist bei diesen Speicherpreisen für guten DDR2-RAM auch überflüssig. Zudem reichen mir 4GB völlig aus 

Gruß Nici


----------



## Spacerat (13. März 2011)

*AW: Festplatte arbeitet STÄNDIG ?!?!*

Ferner arbeitet auch gern die Background-Defragmentierung im Hintergrund gerne mal. 
Meist ists aber, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, der Indexdienst. Ich schalte generell nach einem Win-Setup die Indizierung generell ab!


----------

